# Spinning - methods of drafting



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What method of drafting do you use the most and why? Do you change method depending on the type of fiber you are using? 

I mostly use short forward draw because it is the easiest for me.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I do the same as you. I also never pre draft. I spin mostly dyed braids and those I pull into strips and go from there. I use this method on Falkland, Corriedale, merino, alpsca etc as I'm completely self taught I've worked out what works for me


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Short forward draft, but when I was doing my chunky yarn I found myself doing a short backwards draft. It was interesting! I want to learn to the long draw draft ????. Predrafting it depends on the fiber.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Definitely depends on the fiber (mostly staple length) and what kind of yarn I want to end up with. I don't really have a formula that I apply. I just play around with the fiber first to see how it handles.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Not sure how I spin it but I let it twist back on its self and if that's the yarn I want I keep spinning it that way... if not I make adjustments on my twist... I think most of my spinning is worsted as opposed to woolen


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I let my roving talk to me to. I have even gone long and short in one spinning if that makes sense. I see what it looks like and if I need to fix I do as I spin.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I do mostly what I've been told is a modified long draw. I start 5 or 6 inches from the orifice, and pinch and draw back continuously until I'm off to my side, let it all draw in, then repeat. Recently, though, I spun some yak down, a rather short fiber (at least this one was), and had to do a short forward draw. In looking back, a supported spindle would probably have been better.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I let my spinning wheel pull it in as I draw backwards.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely depends on the length of the fiber. Short forward draw works best with short fibers. I have experimented with a folded draw which works well, and a backwards draw. I like the long draw and have had success with staple lengths as short as 2"., but I set the wheel and tension so it does most of the work for me. Not so much so it pulls it from your hand, just enough so you can easily stop the twist from entering the main staple in your hand. It is kind of magical the way it just draws it from your hand with hardly any effort. And I have only worked with wool. I have been spinning what is called a 'bump' of roving. . It was interesting to spin, because the staple length was not consistent. I will be posting pictures on my Facebook page 'The knitting Ewes'. From 'bump' to house or boot sock. My yarn is not perfect it goes from DK, worsted, to a few inches of bulky throughout, yet it works. So never feel your yarn has to be perfect, it doesn't. I think we work towards perfection.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

i mostly do short forward draw. Right now, I'm spinning a camel and silkblend and i find spinning from the fold works better, maybe because it is a bit slippery.


----------



## pasha (Dec 11, 2011)

I draft a lot like BirchPoint. Right hand pulls back and keeps drafting triangle open while left controls the point of twist. If I'm spinning top I'll split it. If anything else such as rolags or roving, then I predraft. Happy spinning!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I use different draws, depending on fiber. Often fiber "tells" me how it wants to be spun. I never pre-draw. I may split my braid for fractal plying, but other than that just let the fiber do its thing


----------

